# ok so im really getting into this hog hunting.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

so my dogs are doing really well catching and staying healthy thanks to catch vests and small pigs so far but im getting tierd of the guy i have been hunting with. we use his bay dogs and my catch dogs im looking into getting a bay dog of my own but im not shure what breed to go with. alot of people around here swear by black mouth curs but im thinking maybe a catahula blue tick cross. any sugestions?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

no suggestions but i am truly excited for your new enthusiasm. It's great to finda new hobby, and even better when you find one to do with your four legged best friend.

I also understand your frustration with the dude your doing it with. There were lots of dog meet ups i used to do with my Tyson ( Rottie) before I got a pit. The dogs were great, it's just I found *most* ( not all ) dog owners are know-it-alls and lack skills in *human communication* ( which is probably why they surround themselves around dogs ). o I found different hobbies for us.

Please tell us more of your adventures and post pics as well. Have a geat day and good luck in your search.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't hunt, so take my advice with a grain of salt. I'm biased cause I have a redbone coonhound and so does a friend at work. They're awesome. And maybe I was just lucky cause we adopted Maggie the pit and Jake the coonhound about a week apart and they get along great. He's taught her how to follow trails and tree critters and she's taught him how to live in a house.

I edited this post to add a link to a video of them playing together. I posted it once before in another thread and I think someone was concerned about the rough play. But, that's how they play every day and neither has ever gotten hurt or mad. They enjoy each other. Maybe it helps that they're opposite sexes. My friend has a female redbone and she's a hunter and a much more serious dog than my Jake.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimbler/4359801845/in/set-72157622438788601/

And here's a link to the few photos and videos I've uploaded of them if you want to check him out. I think it's great that you're getting into the hog hunting. I remember the long thread about it and thought it sounded like a good time for the dogs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimbler/sets/72157622438788601/


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been hog hunting since I started in game dogs 10 yrs ago; I have seen all the working catch dog breeds work. I am firm in game dogs, if you are going to get a dog that is not a catch dog, I would suggest a karleian bear dog. One of those and two catch dogs is all you need for any pig, pack of coyotes, bear or moutain lion. I don't like curs for anything but having one spayed/neuterd running free as a property dog, they stay close and let you know when you need to know. _I have ran straight catch dogs having some lightner influx I have some dogs that bark extremely high pitched even with mouth shut. _

Again, if you have high endurance dogs you would appreciate the Karelian Bear Laika or the Russo European Laika~ They are a straight working breed, non companion dogs they are very wolf like in they are aloof to strangers but close to family and family pets; bark pointers they drive the animal nuts with a insane bark, when the animal runs they bite, HARD. Been known to break wolves necks. Thats the only dog I would have with my crew thats not a game dog. One KBD and you can hunt; wild pig, bear, wolf, coyotes, bobcats, mtlion, because of their natural predator hunting style... THE APBT of COURSE is the BEAR BITER.. My stock became that exactly. I based breeding game dogs on the bull biter/bear biter of the old world; for ten years now I have 35lbs bear traps ) Pigs were fun but I moved to the moutains for something bigger. I would have all the pigs processed and feed it like biljac to my dogs. Give them the uncooked bones as well... Im country like that though.. Find what works for you, I can't stand a pack of hounds or curs, only need 2-3 dogs.. one barker and to catchdogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i have two teams of catch dogs blue and jozey work well together and pearl and clem work well together but any other combo to those dogs and they are not so team oriented. i never heard of that kind of dog im off to look it up now. sounds like a great bay dog as long as it doesn't try to kill the catch dogs. oh and bear wholly shnikies that sounds extreme i would love to see how that goes down.
yeah i planned on getting one big bay dog and keepin the team small. thanks for the input. do you have a pic of your monster dog?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that dog sounded like a monster
but it is kinda small


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I don't hunt, so take my advice with a grain of salt. I'm biased cause I have a redbone coonhound and so does a friend at work. They're awesome. And maybe I was just lucky cause we adopted Maggie the pit and Jake the coonhound about a week apart and they get along great. He's taught her how to follow trails and tree critters and she's taught him how to live in a house.
> 
> I edited this post to add a link to a video of them playing together. I posted it once before in another thread and I think someone was concerned about the rough play. But, that's how they play every day and neither has ever gotten hurt or mad. They enjoy each other. Maybe it helps that they're opposite sexes. My friend has a female redbone and she's a hunter and a much more serious dog than my Jake.
> 
> ...


saw the Maggie Madonna photo, too cute. what a diva.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have pletny of videos of coyote hunting with dogs, however because its not legal in everystate I cannot post them on any domain without knowing what the state rules are where the domain is registered and active. I only have treed one bear with three APBTs "bulldogs".. Its a tough battle though as I only have 3 of 6 dogs from the time I started 3 years ago. I had to learn how to control a pack of catch dogs or biters on such a large carnivore on my own. No one hunts with catch dogs these days everyone has forgotten the APBT is the ultimate hunting dog; at least has been for me. I don't use big dogs. Hooch (RIP) was my biggest dog a freak of nature almost pure Jocko and was 75-85 depending on how I conditioned him and for what. I took him and bred him down to 35lbs. all my dog are 35lb and under my KBD/Laika will top out 40-50. As soon as season opens for dogs I will run em' with the video ready  I know just what you mean by splittin up the working teams, however I found if you can keep them leashed until you find your game, it will get them all on the same track... Thats why I like coyote hunting year round, keeps the dogs working together. 2-4 bulldogs (APBTs) will rip through coyotes like the hulk through the big screen. 2 good catch dogs will knock a bear down and strecth him out till you get there, the KBD is in a class of its own much like our lil bulldogs( APBTS-35lbs dogs givin off the power of 100lbs dog), but they compliment each other greatly. To see my entire bloodline go to MySpace - Abish'Ai' Err~ets' - 31 - Male - Blossom Moutain, Idaho - myspace.com/abishaikennels


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that dog sounded like a monster
> but it is kinda small


Dynamite comes in small packages  Gotta keep em' working they are like sweating nitro... Looks like you gotta good lil dog or two yourself..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> no suggestions but i am truly excited for your new enthusiasm. It's great to finda new hobby, and even better when you find one to do with your four legged best friend.
> 
> I also understand your frustration with the dude your doing it with. There were lots of dog meet ups i used to do with my Tyson ( Rottie) before I got a pit. The dogs were great, it's just I found *most* ( not all ) dog owners are know-it-alls and lack skills in *human communication* ( which is probably why they surround themselves around dogs ). o I found different hobbies for us.
> :goodpost:
> Please tell us more of your adventures and post pics as well. Have a geat day and good luck in your search.


hahaha; couldn't be closer to the truth.. People can trust their dogs more than other people, the people you love most are the ones to screw ya over most too... Unless we can forgive different than forgettin' about it, we will only lose more of the ever vital interpersonal communication. I know I had to put Hooch down week and a half ago, I feel vulnerable and with out a friend, even though I have 2 or 3 others, He was my .45 on command. I have the entire stratton library, among other usefull classics that are out of print, I collect books by dogmen more so than I did dogs in the last 10yrs of countless adventures and experiences.. ) I know a good deal, most of the time I find my self teaching, however, I am a life long student... KN:roll:W IT :flush:LL sometimes I am... :hammer:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Friend of mine is really into to it and wants me to come and bring Diesel he is my older dog (he is heavy carver and Eddington) but I just don't know I mean I would be so mad if something bad happened to him.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah you have to protect them. I am always kinda nervous about blue getting hurt but he holds his own. but the possibility is out there.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you gone yet Blue? It's such a huge rush, the barking, the squealing, okay not so much the squealing, but the satisfaction of knowing your dog got the hog, and the praise the dog recieves after is so wonderfull, went for my first time this weekend, we got 2 good size hogs, then when we got home, Thor caught 2 wild pigletts, pushing maybe 25 pounds or so, he was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Just picked up a bird dog X hound pup saturday; looking forward to trying her out here shortly. Got a little introduction to the woods today and seemed to enjoy it out there, kept her nose to the ground well. I have big hopes for her, only questions is if she will be silent on the trail or not. We will see once turkey season ends. Bay dog history, bloodlines, etc. is like a different lagauge to me though. Luckly I have a good buddy that know them very well. I just snatch up whatever he tells me to lol. Wish I could be more help. What cut gear are you running?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

right now cheap stuff i made a leather one for blue he out grew and i circle filed it. but for the rest they have off the chain hog catch dog vests. bullistics nylon. im savin up for that cavlar.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Have you gone yet Blue? It's such a huge rush, the barking, the squealing, okay not so much the squealing, but the satisfaction of knowing your dog got the hog, and the praise the dog recieves after is so wonderfull, went for my first time this weekend, we got 2 good size hogs, then when we got home, Thor caught 2 wild pigletts, pushing maybe 25 pounds or so, he was pretty happy with that.


yeah we caught a few lil ones the other day. the dogs killed 3 of the small ones but we were able to trap a few.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Take a look at the "Country Mike Cut vest". I run the southern cross vests but mike showed me the country mike vest and it looks good. Its made out of viper weave (same stuff they make snake boots out of) and is a little cheaper then the kevlar vests. Mike only sales equpement that he uses. All of my gear is from him and I have been very happy with it. The cheaper stuff will work fine for small hogs, but once you get on one with some nice straight two inch cutters your gonna wish you had something a little tougher. Stapling a torn bulldog isnt enjoyable especially if it could have been prevented.

What tracker are yall using?

Country Mike's


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that dog sounded like a monster
> but it is kinda small


the karelian bear dogs are too rare and with that comes expensive.they are used to relocate rowdy bears in some national parks,but not for an average guy like me


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cerberus said:


> the karelian bear dogs are too rare and with that comes expensive.they are used to relocate rowdy bears in some national parks,but not for an average guy like me


They hunt bear, moose, wolves, Russo/Euro rzrbacks, mt. lion, even duck and sage hen... Yes a good dog is where you find it though.. I was a waiting list for a year for the one I have, and she will run with two of my catch dogs. Like APBTs not for everyone. I would still promote one of these over a pack of curs or hounds.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Take a look at the "Country Mike Cut vest". I run the southern cross vests but mike showed me the country mike vest and it looks good. Its made out of viper weave (same stuff they make snake boots out of) and is a little cheaper then the kevlar vests. Mike only sales equpement that he uses. All of my gear is from him and I have been very happy with it. The cheaper stuff will work fine for small hogs, but once you get on one with some nice straight two inch cutters your gonna wish you had something a little tougher. Stapling a torn bulldog isnt enjoyable especially if it could have been prevented.
> 
> What tracker are yall using?
> 
> Country Mike's


thanks for the link I really like the site and the gear on there. 
and as for a tracker, well i don't have a tracker system yet but the guy i have been hunting with uses a tracker classic i think or maybe its a classic II im not sure.
i think when i get into the bay dog end a little more i may get some thing a little higher end then a tracker classic but we will see when i get there do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Im going to be picking up the Garmin Astro 220 with the dc 30 collar here soon. Its not perfect but none of the trackers are. I do beleive in the next ten years we will haave a close to full proof system, but for now I think the Garmin is worth a shot.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats a nice set up and thats not a bad price! 450 for a tracking system is way cheaper then what the people i know around here spend. and the ability to track 10 dogs at once is cool too. but 200 per collar geese i think i may get a collar a year


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah we caught a few lil ones the other day. the dogs killed 3 of the small ones but we were able to trap a few.


Thor ALMOST killed one of the little ones we have, he was pretty much using the little female as a rag doll when we caught up to them, no matter how much I hear the pigs scream it still gets to me. Are you using vests, or wide collars?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

blue has a cut collar and the girls all have vests.
oh and i don't mind the squealing i grew up on a hog farm.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I grew up on a dairy farm so not all that use to the squealing. Does Blue let go when told to? I've been having trouble with Thor letting go. Got to really see his protective side when the boar charged me, starting to think it's time for a vest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah blue is the only one that will let go on command some times it takes a few times but he is good about it for the most part, the rest are like too in the zone.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

That's how Thor gets at times, then there are times he'll let go right away. How old is Blue?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he will be 2 in a couple months


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh wow. Thor will be a year old in June, I believe. Guess the hunting is a great form of conditioning, don't know how many compliments I've had about him.


----------

